# Best route from Long Island sound to upper chesapeake bay



## restless spirit (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Im planning to go pickup a sailboat we just purchased in long island sound. This one for my son I already have mine th
at I kinda took from him after I feel in love with her an just had to have her, (what are moms for lol) But we are planning to pick her up the week of Dec 12th. She is a 41ft cutter an Im worried about the ice I might run into. After we get her to the chesapeake we are going to sail her to Moorehead City NC. Again worried about the ice. I just was wanting some imput from those who know these routes better than I. 
Thanks
Leigh (restless spirit)


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I'd be very surprised if you see any ice that early in the year. Four days from either end of LIS direct to Beaufort Inlet. Easy run.


----------



## restless spirit (Nov 19, 2011)

*thanks but bridge closures*

thanks, we made the trip in aug from rock hall MD to moorehead city nc an loved it. Took alittle damage in the hurricane but not bad. I've been looking to find the best way to come across to the chesapeake bay and have found some bridge closings. Have you heard of any problems.
thanks
Leigh


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Leigh, The only ice you would find on that route would be in cocktails in some shoreside pub. But, you're probably going to want to order some hot chocolate. 

My input would be to wait until May..When the ice clears and the Fog lifts..


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Leigh, 
Our home base is western LIS and we sail into December on our
boat and all winter on friends...there is zero chance of ice this
time of year on the route you would travel...later in the winter
you could have ice in the sound (rarely) and coming down the Hudson River into New York harbor (more likely).
Same thing with Delaware Bay if your going up through the 
C&D canal. Stay warm and enjoy.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

There are no problems with any bridge closings in New York
East River...have friend who lives under(almost) Throggs Neck bridge (eastern end of East River) and plenty of barge traffic.
Don't know if any closings affecting C&D canal traffic.


----------

